# ISO: Hoppin' John



## wasabi woman (Dec 30, 2004)

I recently read that it is a custom in the South to make Hoppin' John on New's Years Day.  I found this recipe of Craig Clainbourne on the web, but was wondering whether any of our members might have a tried and true recipe that they would share, or some suggestions about this one.

Hoppin' John

Yield: 16 or more servings

2 pounds dried black-eyed peas
1/2 pound slab of lean bacon, cut into 1/4-inch cubes (about 2 cups)
1 sweet green or red pepper, finely chopped (about 3/4 cup)
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup finely chopped celery
2 teaspoons red wine vinegar
3 1/2 cups chicken stock
Salt to taste, if desired
Freshly ground pepper to taste
2 dried hot red peppers, crumbled
6 to 7 cups water, approximately

1. Rinse the peas and drain.
2. Put the bacon in a heavy kettle and cook, stirring, until rendered of fat and browned. Add the chopped sweet pepper, onion, and celery and cook, stirring, until wilted.
3. Add the peas, vinegar, stock, salt, pepper, and dried hot peppers. Bring to the boil. Cover closely and let simmer about 1 hour.
4. Add 6 cups water and return to the boil. Let simmer about 1 hour, stirring occasionally from the bottom. Check the peas and, if necessary, add more water. Continue cooking 30 minutes. The total cooking time is 2 1/2 hours or longer.

Happy New Year!


----------



## bege (Jan 3, 2005)

This recipe is similar to the one I used the very first time I ever made Hoppin' John.  I did not use the dried black eyed peas.  The ones I used were in the produce in a 1 lb carton with recipe on it.  They also come in the frozen food section.  I covered the peas with water and cooked them for 15-20 mins.  Poured off the water, and added the celery, onions and garlic which I sautéed in butter and chicken broth, salt and pepper and cooked them for 15-20 minutes more.  Served over rice.  They were delicious.  I am sure CC recipe would be just as tasty, but mine didn't take so long.

My Southern friend told me the dried ones become mooshy.

BTW, I am originally from the North.


----------



## choclatechef (Jan 3, 2005)

IMO, the recipe you have is close enough for government work.

We never put the vinegar in, but it is close enough.  Ham hocks or smoked slab bacon is fine.


----------



## wasabi woman (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks bege & chocolatechef!!!

Never having made it, and having company coming, decided not to make the Hoppin' John.  But now have time so will try both methods.

bege, always love the idea of being able to make things faster, and am sure I will be able to find the frozen black-eyed peas!

chocolatechef, love the idea of using ham hocks!  This is what I always use to make things like a pot of pinto beans - love the flavor!

Appreciate both your time and advice!
Happy New Year!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 4, 2005)

I know this isn't "authentic", and I've never tried it, but I just ran across this variation on Hoppin' John and thought I'd share it.

Beefy, Low-Fat Hoppin' John

Ingredients
1/2 pound lean Ground Beef or Ground Round
1/2 small onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 cup chopped celery
2 (14-ounce) cans low-salt broth
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
3/4 cup uncooked long-grain rice
1 (15.8-ounce) can black eyed peas, rinsed and drained 
Directions
1. Cook ground beef in a large skillet until browned; drain. 
2. Add onion, garlic and celery and cook 5 minutes or until tender. 
3. Add broth and crushed red pepper; bring to a boil.
4. Add rice; cover and simmer 20 minutes or until rice is tender. 
5. Add black eyed peas and cook 10 more minutes or until heated and liquid is absorbed. 

I hope I haven't offended any one's sensibilities by posting this one--just thought it sounded interesting!


----------

